# More E-bikes



## DeathBlade556 (Jul 19, 2008)

After digging around in my junk box I couldn't find my 8T sprocket but I did fine a 48T and a 11T so its 4.3:1 now and a bit of math I think I'll limit the motor to a max of 24V @ 100amps that should give me 2400watt or 3.2ish HP. Its just finding a controller that will work with the Hall sensor throttles I have.
I did a bit of searching and the no load speed of the winch is 10.5 feet per minute or 20rpm and with a 153:1 gear ratio

20 * 153 = 3060rpm

3060 / 4.3 = 711 RPM at the rear tire 

711 * 84.75" = 60,257"

60,257" / 12" = 5021'

5280' / 60sec = 88fps

5021' / 88 = 57.06mph 

OK this is at no load speed so its a pipe dream.

But I think at 24V I can crank out a bit more than the 27mph I calculated previously


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow! Those are some really awesome vids! Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## DeathBlade556 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I took the winch to out machine shop and broke it down, checked the brushes, drilled some vents, milled out the bottom, and then checked the RPM with a tachometer I got 3450rpm no load, with a straight connection to a 24V SLA 7ah pack, but I checked the voltage and the pack was nearly discharged. So I'll try it again with a set of 17ah cells that I have charging. 

Any body know what ANSI size chain a normal multi speed bike uses? #40?

Now with the pics,


----------



## DeathBlade556 (Jul 19, 2008)

I got my 48T attached to the rear will and welded up a 12T to a 1/2" collar for the motor shaft and went about testing out my motor setup yesterday, had the bike flipped and hooked it up to 12volt and the wheel was moving along well so I went to 24volts and once it was at speed the rear wheel started to get unbalanced and started jumping. Thats when the suck happened. It seems the one of the links on the crappy fea market chain I was using let loose and the chain got jammed on the motor sprocket and wipped around like a unholy weed wacker till the motor spooled down. The moral of this story is don't use junky chinese fea market bicycle chain for power transmission. 

I bought a 56T #41 chain sprocket off of Ebay right after this happened yesterday should be here on friday, its from one of those 2cycle engine kits and should bolt right on. After class to day I'm going to grainger to get a 9T sprocket. This will give me 6.2:1 so lower speed but more torque.

As for the controller I need someone to help me decide,
one of my friends gave me two IGBT modules one is a Fuji 300amp the other a Toshiba 400amp both are 1200volt , now I could to just make up a IC555 circuit but no current limiting but I could use it for some other projects
or I could use a Yi-Yun 42-4 from TNCscooters that should be good for 48v 100amps http://tncscooters.com/product.php?sku=101215
its only up to 100 amps I was planning on going to about 140amps though it could be modified

What one should I use? homemade or prebuilt?


----------



## DeathBlade556 (Jul 19, 2008)

To my surprize the sprocket cam today!

Here is is compared to the motor










edit: update got the sprocket mounted now to get some #41 chain and the 9t sprocket


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like it's coming together quite well.

I bet the gear reduction in the motor will help out in keeping the motor happy under load.

Can't wait to see more! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## DeathBlade556 (Jul 19, 2008)

Its been forever I had to deal with fedex saying my address did not exist for a week, called them up twice and gave them turn by turn directions and they still didn't find my house. They delivered the 9T sprocket to the wrong house two times.
Well finally got to working on my bike project(have a wind turbine project going), I took the #41 chain and found my ebay sprocket is not #41 like the chinese claim but some kind of odd size I took it to the local bike shop its not metric chain, is not ANSI, its not bicycle, its some, 
_'we are china!, we have no quality control!, who cares that size the teeth are! its only going to spinning at high speed."_ size. 
But we found a BMX type chain fits it ~ok~ probably wont come flying off. 
After that I took the 9T to the machine shop at RMU between classes friday. Turned it down to fitt the BMX chain.








Was bored after my OBA explosion so I fabbed up a crappy frame from some 3/4" angle and 1/2" tube








One of the engineering professors is looking over my controller circuit I'm basing it around a 1200Volt 300amp IGBT


----------



## DeathBlade556 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I got the whole thing together and flipped it for a motor test, and it spins that tire like there is no tomorrow! So then I took it for a road test with some bigger batteries(a 15 and 20ah SLA in series for 24v) and they just cant give me the amps I need for full torque and hp. I tested it with two group 30 deep cycles I put on a backpack frame it got me zipping round at 32mph at the max but I had 180lbs of batteries on my back and even with the cooling fan I installed on the motor, it was burning hot!! (gave me a nice blister when I touched it) I've given up on the winch motor, it just needs to many amps, I might rewind it to use for another project.

Here is the stationary test

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlt7ZYcspSg

The road test with the winch motor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_DX0kPPsgk



So I've bought a Scott 1hp motor its huge compared to my winch motor, best part is it draws only 41amps instead of 140! I think I'll overvolt it with 36volts using some dewalt 36v batteries(there is a good deal locally on craigs list for a tool kit from a business that went under and I could use a new drill)

I made a new controller diagram using a 556 one half controlls the frequency the other controls the pulse width, I think I have some 3k nested pots in my junk box, as I turn it up the frequency and pulse time with increase maybe it will help with motor noise.


----------



## Palalat (Nov 3, 2008)

Great read. Nice to have setup like this. How much would it cost to setup like this?


----------



## Ron Atkinson (Apr 17, 2008)

How is this for a 500W "chopper-bike? Strong motorbike type spokes and easily capable of 30mphThe gears and disc-brakes are a "plus" in my mind. Even the chainguard is made to mimic an exhaust pipe!!!!!!!!


----------



## martin1g (Dec 5, 2008)

I am thinking of putting a electric motor on a bike and found this forum, great! I also have a motor from a winsch and would love to see more photos of how you mounted that sprocket (right word?) on the backwheel, that is my major concern for the moment..









DeathBlade556 said:


> To my surprize the sprocket cam today!





DeathBlade556 said:


> Here is is compared to the motor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeathBlade556 (Jul 19, 2008)

martin1g said:


> I am thinking of putting a electric motor on a bike and found this forum, great! I also have a motor from a winsch and would love to see more photos of how you mounted that sprocket (right word?) on the backwheel, that is my major concern for the moment..




Well, mounting the sprocket on the rear wheel was somewhat easy, the sprocket as you can see is fitted over the raised portion of the rear hub, the bolts a then fitted through the holes and a backing plate on the opposite side of the spokes, in this case a piece of 1/2 alunium that I drilled out. The bolts are then torqued down in a criss cross patern. 

As for the winch motor, I would think that over, I found that yes the winch motor might work with a much higher gear ratio along the lines of 20:1 or maybe higher it just doesn't have the torque needed, in a winch the motor is gear down to 150:1 or more. Even if your winch motor works its going to take alot more amps then anything with comparable hp.
I've upgraded to a scott 1hp motor which produced 1hp @ 24volts at 41amps vs the winch motor that produced 1.5hp @ 12volts at 140amps

Since this thread it up I might as well update, I've decided to up my voltage on the scott to 48 volts with 4 half U1 18ah gruber AGMs. And will mount them on the side of the triangle might have to space my cranks out. And since doubling the voltage will double the rpm from 3000 to 6000 I've increased the gearing to 13.82 with another 9t/20t(freewheel) on a jackshaft, its a shameless peltzer clone now. I've picked up a 36volt YK42-3 and thumb throttle from TNC scooters(but they sent me a foot throttle, now I have to buy another one  ) and am going to see if I can upgrade the caps inside it and possible let it drive my IGBT.


----------



## martin1g (Dec 5, 2008)

I would love to see if you have any picture of the wheel before mounting the sprocket, there are probably different versions of bicyclewheels out there, I dont have that "raised portion of the hub" I think. Or wich holes is it? Thru the original sprocket? Regarding the motor I know that it is probably not very efficient and I´m on the look for another, I bought this from a guy that had it on a home-made gocart for his kid and I´m thinking of putting it on a home-made kickboard instead.. That way the whole thing gets lighter and since the wheels are smaller the gear-ratio will probaly be better (?? I+m new to this, have only made a modification on a pedal-car for the kids and put a 18v battery drill motor on it, worked fine!)


"Well, mounting the sprocket on the rear wheel was somewhat easy, the sprocket as you can see is fitted over the raised portion of the rear hub, the bolts a then fitted through the holes and a backing plate on the opposite side of the spokes, in this case a piece of 1/2 alunium that I drilled out. The bolts are then torqued down in a criss cross patern. "


----------



## om27 (Nov 6, 2008)

Needless to say that the set-ups are really great and looks like its gonna be a reference point for ppl like me looking for stuff like this.


----------



## lorraine (Feb 11, 2009)

That's an interesting design! Where will you fix the battery? My company have a carrier battery,LiFePO4 36V10AH battery with Al-alloy carrier . FOB China: USD230.0/pc.
www.xhnykj.com
MSN:[email protected]


----------



## om27 (Nov 6, 2008)

Surely an excellent read. The best part was the detailed overview given about the progress of the set-up. Even the videos posted were terrific...
Cheers man!!!


----------



## tedshaw (Feb 24, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me where the throttle would be in the circuit diagram?


----------

